# CADEX CFM-2 Double build.



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi there.

This build should be done by the beginning of next week.
Its just a time-killer while i am waiting for my Pugsley frameset... 

The build is of a old Cadex cfm-4 frameset.
I already sandded the paint of the carbon a few weeks ago.
And today i did the last bits and applied 2 coats of primer and 1 coat of matte-black. (5 0r 6 more to follow)
I will build this one up as a single speed bike.
It will be equiped with :
Fsa Gamma cranks & BB 44t chainring.
Nice retro lookin orange Grimeca Bassano 5 spoke alloy wheels with a 16t Dmr single cog.
Orange & black Magura hs-33 brakes (2010 ltd ed.) with steel braided hoses.
Orange & black kmc chain.
Orange & black ghost seat.
Orange Bottle cage.

The 2nd build is a bit of a blanc to me, as i dont yet know how i will set it up.

I recently aquired a brandspankingnew, unused 1994 Cadex cfm-2 frameset. 
And i have problems deciding what i should do with it.
Build it up in periodical style according to folder specs, or build it up with modern components ?
With modern parts i am thinkling of XTR gears & shifters, Thomson stem Mavic rims, Hope pro3 hubs, Magura hs-33 brakes etc....
And if i want to build it up with parts from the same era....
I dont have a clou of what was in the bike when it came out !  
So does anybody here knows what it was fitted out with in '94 ??
And even better :
Can anybody here help me get the right parts ?
Preferably NOS parts. (offcourse )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Based on what I'm seeing above, this thread has nowhere to go but awesome.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

TNX ! :thumbsup: 

That is exactly what i am aiming for ! :yesnod: 


*Edit, 2nd coat of paint is drying.

*Edit 2, 3rd coat of paint is drying.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

So the paint has been hardening for a day and a half now, and i could not resist the urge to carefully assemble part of the Cfm-4.
Here are a few cell-phone pics, tomorow a friend will be taking better pictures of the whole lot... 
I cant wait for the chain and rear cog to arive, and then i can ride this reborn oldie again !


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Are you a SF Giants fan? I think that the paint looks rookie, sorry. I'd have done a more era correct gloss with some decals showing off the brand, I am a Giants fan so I like it.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

My first Cadex was an cfm-2 that was given to me by a friend without brakes or tires. (see pic)
And i liked how it handled and how it looked.
Espescialy the wishbone going down instead of normal seatstays !
To bad my steeringtube snapped while i hopped onto a sidewalk.... 
And it was cheaper to buy another used Cadex (the black one) than it was to replace the fork with a right one.

And with this old cfm-4 i decided that i would go for a simple flat black finish and orange parts.
There is a guy that can make new decals for old frames, so maybe a orange cadex decal with a thin silver shadow on the downtube would look nice.
But i think i will stick with the stripped look.

My other cfm-2 as seen in my first post probably will be build more era specific.
I still got a old '94/'95 xtr front and rear derr laying around that will look good on the that one.

*Edit.
@proto2000 :
I'm from the Netherlands, so the SF giants thing had to sink in a little bit.
Baseball is not that big over here.
Instead we play soccer and once every 2 to 4 years the whoLe country turns orange as it is the color of our national team.
So during those periods i will NOT be riding the orange/black one, as i realy, realy, realy hate football and all the b*llsh*t that has to do with it.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

This pic kinda scares me, you running a missile silo over there or something?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's my desk, equiped with pc, laptop, 4 amplifiers 3 equalisers, mixer,tuner, cd-player etc...
One of my other hobbies is pro audio equipment from a dutch company called : Stage Accompany.

My DYI missile silo is located in the basement.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Rabies010 said:


> It's my desk, equiped with pc, laptop, 4 amplifiers 3 equalisers, mixer,tuner, cd-player etc...
> One of my other hobbies is pro audio equipment from a dutch company called : Stage Accompany.
> 
> My DYI missile silo is located in the basement.


You record, or just play music?

That's some pretty serious hardware for just listening! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

I just like to listen to good music, and i like it when it sounds good as well.
And every now and then i like to throw a freeparty, but for those occasions i have a 7.5kw soundsystem in my storage in the basement
In almost every room in my house there are speakerparts or flightcases and amps laying around, usualy there are some bike parts nearby as well.

2 hobby's that require a lot of time, space and $$$.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

So last night a firend of mine came by with his camera to shoot some nice pics...
I am only waiting for the rear cog, kmc black/orange chain and the steel braided hoses.
And i am looking for an orange guide wheel for the chain tensioner as it stand out a bit to much for my liking.


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

That's very....color coordinated. Makes me want to go trick or treating.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

With a name like yours you will brobably stick to "tricks" ;:ihih: 
.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

So 4 weeks on, and i still didn't ride it.
First i received a phone call the the freewheel wasn't available anymore.
And when i ordered a new one i realized i had to have a spacer/adapter made to get a straight chainline.
(The old Gremeca rims are of the screw-on type) 
So i had a friend of mine made one for me at his work.
It's made out of a piece of solid stainless steel that he 'recycled' from the scrap bin.
It has 2 threaded holes in the side where 2 bolts can be screwed in to get it of the rim with great ease.
And also he fabricated a few spacers just in case i swap cogs and have to re-align it.
2x1mm, 2x2mm, 1x5mm.
I realy like how it all turned out, simple and clean !
But....
the only downside is that the thread isn't cut right. :madman: 
After 4 or 5 turns the freewheel just seizes up. (as seen on photo)
So another version will be made in the next week or so.

For the other Cadex that i still have to build as it was 17 years ago, i have discovered that it was equiped with : 
Shimano Deore-xt 3x8 gears + shifters. 
Campagnolo Sthena double wall rims.
Tioga Psycho tyres (i deffinetly want some skinwalls on my bike as well !)

Has anybody got any idea on what kind of brakes, hubs, seatpost, stem, handlebars etc were on these bikes ?
someone mentioned to me that the brakes and hubs we not Shimano, but he could not remember what was on it instead...

Tnx !


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

I remember the CFM2 of 92ish came with Suntour stuff... Well thats what we got over here anyway the blue one was LX, the Yellow: suntour, and the grey: XTR...for 92... over here and not that makes any different to anythiong

here?:
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1994&Brand=Giant&Model=Cadex+CFM-2&Type=bike


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like the way it's turning out, especially the maguras and the custom freewheel extension. I suggest you post it over on the singlespeed forum. They would probably appreciate your build a bit more. 

Are you a native Nederlander? I have a few Dutch friends and I'm consistently amazed how you all speak our language better than us.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

@mik_git
The CFM-2 i have is from '94, 
And as far as i know, they were not fitted out with Suntour over here in Europe.

@Sizzler
Maybe i will post it in the SS-forum as well, but only after i made my first ride on it...
But i started it here in the VRC section because of the 2nd one i am going to build up.
Maybe even with the same kind if wheels because i have a 2nd set in black as well.

And yes, i am a native Nederlander.
We learn english at school at a considerable young age. 
And we have a lot of american/english shows on the tv, wich are broadcasted with subtitles.
This makes it real easy to pick up the language.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah i realise its from 94 (i was just posting useless facts cause i was bored  )...

but the link is for a 94 and in theory has what you want... although it states more LX than XT

this may be helpfull (maybe not)

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2...2_GALLERYSID=bddc86f46749e6436394609e8f56a75a

page 8 and 12


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now that is the kind of info i was looking for !!
Thanks a lot.:thumbsup: 
Somehow i missed the link in your earlier post... 

I think there were different set ups for different countries.
Mine has a cr-mo fork, while the bikepedia link mentions a Rock shox mag 10 fork.

So now i can realy make a start at gathering all the gear to fit it out as it was intended.
Only with an upgrade in the gears, as i still have a 94/95 XTR front and rear derr's laying around doing nothing. 
And now i know that i deffinetly want skinwall's on it, they look sweet !!!

So if anyone knows where i possibly can find some NOS gear. please let me know !!

TNX !


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Temporary freewheel fix.*

I just could not wait for the next custom made freewheeladapter/spacer is finally made.
So i took 6 of the 7 gears of the freewheel, used the plastic spacers that were in between them and a large cable-tie....
The chain was to wide for guidewheel on the chain tensioner, so i took the guidewheel of and replaced it with an old jockey-wheel of a rear derr.
I am happy that i can finally ride it ! 

Although the jockey-wheel makes an irritating rattling noise.:skep:


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Is that a UV protected tie wrap?


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

As if we have much sun overhere....
And i am hoping the new adapter/spacer will be done before summer.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ha. I forgot about that. I too have a shop and have to manufacture tools and parts that are not available anymore for some of the less produced bits. Looks like your machinist is very capable.


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes he is.
And the company that he works for has all the tools and machines as well as high quality material. 
I am very glad to have good skillfull friends like that !


----------

